# When it rains, it pours around here.... (help!) Goat kid



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2012)

I had a young kid (about 9 weeks) wiggle her way out of the goat pen and was attacked by a dog. 
She was bitten several times in the underbelly around her teats...


I washed her down with the hose and let her bleed for awhile to clean itself before I rinsed again and brought her in. 
Shes in a laundry basket with heating pad and towel. She cried a few times during the night when switching positions..

I got up about 1am and spent some time with her and moved her to warmer room. 
She looks better this morning and isnt bleeding anymore. Her gums were grey/white but very little color has returned to them. 
Shes holding her head up and looking around, but not 100% alert.


When I got up this morning I took her out and washed the area again and she walked a few feet a couple times. 
There is no blood in her urine and she pooped normal pellets. 
She wont eat and I had to force her to drink a little bit. 

She was grinding her teeth so I did give her a tsp of childrens Tylenol a few minutes ago just to help some with the pain and discomfort. 


Her ears, nose, and inside mouth is cold..
I put a heater near her to help keep her a little warmer in the house (Im too scared to put her outside with the flies)
She wont eat. I even tried putting grain in her mouth, which she just chewed up and tongued out. 



Aside from not eating what are signs I need to watch that she is going down hill??
and what action do I need to take to reverse it??


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't know the answer. But  And I hope someone with more experience will chime in quickly.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 29, 2012)

It sounds to me like she is in shock, and quite possibly has some internal bleeding.

There's nothing much you can do at this point other than get her to a vet.  Even a dog/cat vet at this point.

The coldness of her mouth is shock....she needs to be warm.  Dont force her to eat, but she needs electrolytes until you can get her to the vet, and it's essential that she stay warm.

Call a vet.  I hope she pulls thru for you.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2012)

I wrapped her in another blanket and she seems a bit warmer now..
Shes drinking on her own now also
I put a tad bit of Mio in a bowl of warm water and she drank it very willingly

She sniffed at some hay as well and seemed more interested in it than a few hours ago.. but still hasnt eaten.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 29, 2012)

How is her gum color? If it dosent continue to pink up, a dose of redcell would help her.

You'll probably need some pen g and banamine to help her with this.  

Give her some probios.

Warmth is essential right now, but be careful to not over heat her.  If she gets to the point that she can regulate her temp again, that would be wonderful.

Could you palpate her belly gently......check for hot spots, tenderness, and areas that feel overly soft or hard, also check for discoloration.  She could still have some interanal bleedimg, esp if she was shaken.

Monitor her temp carefully, if her stomach or bowel was damaged, she could go septic and would have a spike in fever soon.  Sepsis is very painful (I've been septic myself, its' ecruciating), and she would need immediate treament.

If the inside of her mouth is still cold, you can give her some warm water to bring up her core temp.

If she hasnt eaten by tonight, I'd give a dose of b complex.

Dont forget sunshine........if its nice and warm in your area, get her outside for a little while. Sunshine and fresh air have amazing healing properties for both mind and body.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2012)

I did take her out for a little bit while the kids were in the pool.. She started heavily panting so I brought her back in.
She has shallow breathing..

Ive taken her out of the basket. I think she was too cramped in there.. 
I put a heating pad on the floor, a towel over it, and 3 small blankets on top of her (the AC is on and its pretty chilly in here)
Shes on the floor next to me with her head down.. I can see that her eye is turned and shes looking at me ...hope that is a good sign...

Shes been crying out a lot more though.. 
I dont know if its out of pain or she heard her herd mates while outside


----------



## currycomb (Jun 29, 2012)

it will take time, but NO tylenolL!!!!! aspirin and ibuprofen or bannamine for the pain. dog bites take awhile to heal up. had a malteese that got attacked by a big dog. he couldn't lift his head for 2 weeks. fed and watered him at ground level. just keep her hydrated, and watch for fever. maybe something yummy (small amounts)to tempt her


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2012)

I would get her to the vet for an evaluation.  If she has internal bleeding it would be kindest to euth.

I agree with RTG though, get some Red Cell and warm water into her.  Antibiotics and pain medication too.

_eta:  I moved this topic to Emergencies._


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 29, 2012)

She just died.


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 29, 2012)

So sorry.  Wish there was a way to make you feel better.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 29, 2012)




----------

